# best movie hardrive movie player for tv?



## Onyx5500 (Dec 16, 2010)

I like to get input what does everyone think is the best harddrive movie player box for tv?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't used it myself but I hear great things about the WD HD Live players.


----------

